# Rottweiler/Presa Canario Mix having problems



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have a 2 1/2 year old Rottweiler/Presa mix that has become very guard like at our house. I understand that the Presa in her would be a guardian dog. My wife had a friend over today and she kept barking at her and pulled my wife toward her as if she wanted to attack. I wasn't home at the time..... But if I take her on walks she acts that way when people or bike riders go by us. We live out in the country so I don't see a ton of people on walks but it does happen. If I bring her with me anywhere else, like my parents house, she doesn't care about strangers or people at all. Doesn't bark or even seem to care they are there. What's the best thing to do with her? She is about 100lbs, not easy for my wife to hold her back. Should I buy a muzzle and put it on for walks and if company comes over? Other than the not liking strangers she is a great dog, a big baby around just my family and myself. I have a chain that I put my pitbull on occasionally, if I put the rotti mix on there she won't even move, she is a big baby. Anyway.... Any suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Draco..

I've the same ''problem'' with Lola, she's a AmericanBulldog x Presa de Canario mix
4 years old now and yes sometimes a real pain in the as.
When Lola was younger she was terrible against dogs specialy females and humans.
Visitors who came in the house, barking, growling, showing her teeth, realy terrible.
When she calmdown after a while and the visitor sits still It was for Lola OK, but when they make a move or eye contact, again the same story.
I have her besides me on the lease for the safety for the visitors but whwn she don't calm down I'll put her in the yard or hallway, upstairs in the bedroom.(seperate)
But also passengers who walk by, with the most time she will attack them or trying.
After a while a make progress but it isn't away, I (you) can manage it but you can't train it out, also I've learned that it is a problem with these kind of mixes.
The positive thing now is a have also a APBT male 19mnths now and he's Dominant and a secure character and that helps (a little bit) for me.
Lola was a dominant insecure dog with a little fear aggressiveness, after a few ''fights'' and wins she became very secure now.
Nonono not dog fighting in a pit enz enz, but un leashed dogs who runs to us, Lola is always on the leas.
So I'm now at that point that I accept what she's, and take my responsibly enz..
Draco It's manageable, but can't train it out (IMO) It's also the genepoule.

BTW the Presa was bred for fighting and when that stops used als guardian dog..
Success
Jim


----------

